# Picking out first frogs at repticon



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I am going to the repticon in Raleigh this weekend and I plan on trying to pick out my first frogs, what specifically should I be looking for when deciding? I've gone full circle and decided to get some morph of tincs, and they will be going into a qt tank while I finish installing the mist king and glass top on the display tank. I plan on getting a trio and then hopefully will get a pair out of that and rehome the extra frog, well if they are young and not sexable yet. Are there things that I should look out for? Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RasecEsp (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd say buy from a reputable vendor, when I got my first and only frogs, at a reptile show too, there was only 2 pdf's vendors and I went with the most reputable even though the other was selling oyapoks that i really liked. Have you decided which tinc morph you're getting? If you haven't gotten supplements, vitamins, FF media kit, etc. Buy it there, don't forget to check expiration dates.
Good luck


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Make sure the vendor is not USA Dartfrog, or doesn't get frogs from them, because they mix their morphs and offspring will be worth pennies on the dollar compared a reliable source.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I think the vendors are under the canopy farms, Josh's frogs, and one other that I can't remember. Do they go by other names(USA dart frog), I want to know how I can avoid getting ones that are supplied by them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

martini5788 said:


> I think the vendors are under the canopy farms, Josh's frogs, and one other that I can't remember. Do they go by other names(USA dart frog), I want to know how I can avoid getting ones that are supplied by them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1000000% guarantee!
Buy from Josh and it's a guarantee you are NOT getting a USA dart frog!


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh and also I saw Dart Frog Connection recently at the Pomona Expo. Watch out for them too. I know it is far from CA but still. It is possible that they might also come.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

The other one is jungle jewel exotics and I think they do dart frogs too. At one point I looked up almost every single vendor to see which ones did dart frogs haha. It will depend on prices and selection for who I buy from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RasecEsp (Jan 7, 2016)

Didn't want to mention vendor names on my previous post to not make it sound like an ad but I got mine from josh's, the only other seller was the dart frog connection, didn't even bother asking prices because I had read bad stuff about them.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Under the Canopy is a really great vendor as well. I've bought quite a few frogs from them going back over 10 years now and have never been disappointed.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I ended up getting 3 "sips" from under the canopy farms. I don't know if they mean blue sips or true sips but they are mostly blue but one is more green. I am going to email them for the line information.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genem1948 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think it was a great choice. Take good care of them!!

You'll have hours of enjoyment!


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Line info is somethign that should have been asked when getting frogs if planning on breeding. Since you mentioned getting a pair and rehoming the second it probably shoud not have been overlooked as both sips are different. Five years ago blue/green sips were the same and true sips totally different and rare. True sips have since been imported. Do you have the containers the frogs came in still it would still be labled on them?


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I did ask them for the line information, and they told me to email them so that they could get it to me because it's printed on the tanks at their house. I was told by someone else that under the canopy works with blue sips. I plan on emailing them sometime today to get that information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

martini5788 said:


> I did ask them for the line information, and they told me to email them so that they could get it to me because it's printed on the tanks at their house. I was told by someone else that under the canopy works with blue sips. I plan on emailing them sometime today to get that information
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just seems strange to bring frogs for sale and not know what type of frogs and our what line they are. Not your fault if that is the case.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

evolvstll77 said:


> Just seems strange to bring frogs for sale and not know what type of frogs and our what line they are. Not your fault if that is the case.




Yeah I agree. They said that they Have had them for a long time and didn't remember the specifics. I didn't like that they were just labeled "sips" though. I ended up getting them because I really liked their pattern and coloration and she told me that she would get me the information. They were only 2 vendors( Josh's frogs and under the canopy) and these ones were a better size and looked healthier and bulkier to me than the other options. I'm really pleased with them, so hopefully I can breed them in the future but I won't if I can't get specific line information on them. Blue sips are a morph right and not a hybrid? I will be so upset if I got hybrids!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

Hopefully they get back to you with that info. Always hard to tell if people are being truthful but hopefully it was an honest mistake and they just didn't remember. Either way they are super cool looking little Sips. Love the pattern on them and they look very healthy.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

From their pictures on their web site and your froglet coloration they look like Green/Blue sips. I have had pairs throw both Blue and Green.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

evolvstll77 said:


> From their pictures on their web site and your froglet coloration they look like Green/Blue sips. I have had pairs throw both Blue and Green.




So blue/green sips are a single morph? And not separated into blue sips and green sips? I've seen a lot of places sell green sips so I'm really curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

martini5788 said:


> So blue/green sips are a single morph? And not separated into blue sips and green sips? I've seen a lot of places sell green sips so I'm really curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is that they are a single morph and can vary from green to blue.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Blue/Green are one morph. True sips are another. I have had several pairs throw both blue and green frogs.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

There was some discussion about 6 years ago in the hobby regarding the sips. They were called Green sips and independently some called them Blue. They are one morph.


----------

